# Transfer iPhone/iPad



## kjayoub (2 Décembre 2011)

Bonjour à tous,

Je souhaite transférer des fichiers (word en l'occurrence) entre mon iPhone 3GS et mon iPad 2...mais sans passer par un accès internet, ni un réseau wifi.

Qqun connaitrait-il une application permettant de faire ceci?
Précision: iPad2 non jailbreaké.

Merci d'avance!!


----------



## lineakd (2 Décembre 2011)

@kjayoub, j'utilise supershare, elle est payante mais tu la trouveras  aussi en lite que je n'ai pas testé. Elle n'est pas d'une grande stabilité mais me suffit. J'utilise sur des petits fichiers. 

Voici une démo en vidéo sur youtube --> 

[YOUTUBE]KZ5R8iyd3n0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## kjayoub (2 Décembre 2011)

Merci pour ces reponses

Lineakd je vais essayer ta solution d'ici 2-3 jours.
Ibaby le truc c'est que je suis dans un endroit sans internet et sans ordinateur. Uniquement iPad et iPhone. Je dois travailler sur mon iPad et envoyer par mail via mon iPhone. 
Donc je dois soit pouvoir transférer mes fichiers vers mon iPhone soit pouvoir transformer mon iPhone en borne wifi.

Merci


----------



## lineakd (2 Décembre 2011)

@kjayoub, sur quelle application, tu travailles tes fichiers word?


----------



## kjayoub (2 Décembre 2011)

Lineakd, j'ai Pages et DocsToGo...
Merci !


----------



## lineakd (2 Décembre 2011)

@kjayoub, aie, avec Pages, je n'ai pas réussi à transférer en bluetooth. Alors qu'avec "DocsToGo", tu peux ouvrir le fichier dans supershare mais tu ne peux pas créer un document directement dans "DocsToGo".


----------



## kjayoub (2 Décembre 2011)

Ok ben je vais essayer...merci pour l'aide!!
Et si jamais tu as une solution pour transformer l'iPhone en borne wifi par le 3G je suis preneur


----------



## lineakd (2 Décembre 2011)

@kajyoub, si ton 3GS est jailbreaké, tu peux regarder du côté de MyWi mais je ne connais rien sur le jailbreak de l'iphone. :rose:
Après sa dépend de ton opérateur téléphonique qui autorise ou non le partage de connexion de ton abonnement, avec ou sans supplément de prix.


----------



## iwaress (4 Décembre 2011)

Je dois travailler sur mon iPad et envoyer par mail via mon iPhone.


----------



## kjayoub (5 Décembre 2011)

lineakd a dit:


> @kajyoub, si ton 3GS est jailbreaké, tu peux regarder du côté de MyWi mais je ne connais rien sur le jailbreak de l'iphone. :rose:
> Après sa dépend de ton opérateur téléphonique qui autorise ou non le partage de connexion de ton abonnement, avec ou sans supplément de prix.



Salut lineakd,

J'ai testé MyWi, c'est pas mal du tout, merci 
Je l'ai téléchargé samedi soir sur Cydia

Merci!


----------

